
Show HN: OpenMorphi – Build SVG animations between 2 emojis (web, desktop only) - Elzear
https://openmorphi.now.sh
======
songzme
I feel like a bad user because I could not figure out how to use this. The
demo looked nice, but I could not figure out how to create my own animation
from the provided svgs

